# Las dos familias no se conocían apenas



## Mate

Buenos días, estimados miembros del foro:

Tengo la siguiente pregunta surgida a partir de esta oración escrita en otro foro: «Las dos familias no se conocían apenas».

¿Está bien construida? ¿Suena bien?

Gracias desde ya por sus respuestas.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Hola, Mate.

Personalmente diría "las dos familias apenas se conocían"; me suena raro en negativo, pero no sabría decirte por qué.


----------



## Pinairun

Mateamargo said:


> Buenos días, estimados miembros del foro:
> 
> Tengo la siguiente pregunta surgida a partir de esta oración escrita en otro foro: «Las dos familias no se conocían apenas».
> 
> ¿Está bien construida? ¿Suena bien?
> 
> Gracias desde ya por sus respuestas.


 
Entiendo que sí. Como es una frase negativa, _apenas_ va detrás del verbo.
Si fuera afirmativa debería ir delante: _Apenas se conocían._

Ambas significan que_ casi no se conocían._

Un saludo


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Yo tampoco le veo problemas a la frase, aunque como dijo Valeria me suena más común en afirmativo.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Pinairun

Acabo de ver esto en el DUE María Moliner:




> *apenas* (de "a-2" y "penas")*1* adv. Casi no. En frases negativas se coloca detrás del verbo: "No le he visto apenas"; en frases afirmativas, delante: "Apenas llega a la mesa".


 
A mí no me suena extraña en negativo:
_No sabía hablar apenas, pero ya corría como un galgo._


----------



## didakticos

Mateamargo said:


> «Las dos familias no se conocían apenas».


Para mis oídos suena terrible, pero quizás sea una opinión estética y no gramatical. En estos días, creo que todo (o casi todo) es permitido si encuentras el texto apropiado para fundamentarlo.

O las familias *no* se conocían, o *apenas* se conocían, pero los dos juntos... [smilie con arcadas].

¡Saludos!


----------



## Ibermanolo

A mí me suena perfectamente por el contrario.


----------



## gvergara

Con elementos negativos colocados después del sintagma verbal se usa la partícula negativa _no _(_*No *vino *nadie* a la fiesta_); si va antes de éste no se utiliza (_*Nadie *vino a la fiesta_). Eso está fuera de discusión y ya es conocido por (algunos de) Uds. Lo que a mí me pasa en este caso es que no veo que _apenas_ sea un elemento claramente negativo como _nadie, ninguno(a), nada_, etc. Es cierto que significa algo así como _casi no _o también _no más de_, y por lo mismo, por no llegar a ser no, me cuesta verlo como negativo; siguiendo este razonamiento poquísimo o muy poco deberían tener el mismo tratamiento (_*No *vino *poquísima* gente a la reunión: *no* vinieron *apenas* tres personas _) Es por esto que la oración propuesta me suena extraña, por más benevolencia que tenga al leerla y la emplearía en afirmativo independientemente de la ubicación de _apenas_. _Apenas tres personas vinieron dos personas a la reunión/ Vinieron apenas tres personas a la reunión._


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo concuerdo con mis compatriotas Antpax, Pinarium e Ibermanolo: a mí me suena perfectamente.


----------



## Vampiro

Como no me caracterizo por ser muy políticamente correcto, a mi me suena: *ho-rro-ro-sa*.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Ibermanolo

Parece evidente que a este lado suena bien y al otro mal.


----------



## gvergara

Vampiro said:


> Como no me caracterizo por ser muy políticamente correcto, a mi me suena: *ho-rro-ro-sa*.
> Saludos.
> _


 Jajajajaja, opinión en rojo... Casi puedo imaginar espesas gotas bajo algunas de las letras deslizándose lentamente pantalla abajo... ahora me explico tu foto de perfil. Comparto la opinión, suena feo, feo, feo.

Gonzalo


----------



## Lurrezko

Hace un par de meses tuve una polémica respecto a *parece que tienes 20 años*. Yo señalaba que en España es habitual, en esta construcción, el presente de subjuntivo (_parece que tengas 20 años_), lo que provocó la indignación de los foreros del otro lado del charco, para quienes la construcción era un engendro y sólo daban por bueno el pretérito de subjuntivo (_parece que tuvieras 20 años_). Finalmente escribí a la ínclita RAE, que me respondió que *parecer que*, en afirmativo,  únicamente rige indicativo. Yo personalmente ya no me atrevo a afirmar nada, vivo en un continuo estado de estupor...


----------



## gvergara

Lurrezko oinak said:


> ... para quienes la construcción era un engendro y sólo daban por bueno el pretérito de subjuntivo [...] Finalmente escribí a la ínclita RAE, que me respondió que *...*


 
Para mí, el único engendro es la RAE.


----------



## Joaqin

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Hace un par de meses tuve una polémica respecto a *parece que tienes 20 años*. Yo señalaba que en España es habitual, en esta construcción, el presente de subjuntivo (_parece que tengas 20 años_), lo que provocó la indignación de los foreros del otro lado del charco, para quienes la construcción era un engendro y sólo daban por bueno el pretérito de subjuntivo (_parece que tuvieras 20 años_). Finalmente escribí a la ínclita RAE, que me respondió que *parecer que*, en afirmativo,  únicamente rige indicativo. Yo personalmente ya no me atrevo a afirmar nada, vivo en un continuo estado de estupor...



Yo, como tú, vivo estupefacto. Prácticamente hoy se puede decir cualquier barbaridad en español. Y muchas veces el criterio para la aprobación de tales desafueros linguísticos no es mas que su mucho uso por parte del respetado público.


----------



## Lurrezko

gvergara said:


> Para mí, el único engendro es la RAE.



No te voy a discutir eso, pero mientras decidimos asaltar la Academia y reducirla a escombros nos vemos en esta tesitura, intentando discernir si es incorrecta una construcción que suena bien en un lado y en el otro es horrorosa.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Yo creo que en ambos lados nos da igual como suene en el contrario, unos seguiremos usándola (sea o no correcta) y los otros seguirán sin hacerlo.


----------



## swift

Es muy curioso lo que leo por acá; siempre he creído que cuando el adverbio "apenas" va antepuesto al verbo no se construye con "no" y que cuando va pospuesto sí se construye con "no":

El árbol que habías plantado hace años hoy apenas florece.
El árbol que habías plantado hace años hoy no florece apenas.

Quizás soy una especie en extinción; no me extrañaría, porque a menudo me topo con construcciones que sólo yo uso.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Por aquí lo vemos como tú así que más que extraño lo que estás es desubicado


----------



## Lurrezko

swift said:


> Quizás soy una especie en extinción; no me extrañaría, porque a menudo me topo con construcciones que sólo yo uso.



Vente _pacá_, te trataremos bien...


----------



## Calambur

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Personalmente diría "las dos familias apenas se conocían";
> *Yo también.*


 


Vampiro said:


> Como no me caracterizo por ser muy políticamente correcto, a mí me suena: *ho-rro-ro-sa*.
> *A mí también.*


 


Lurrezko oinak said:


> ...vivo en un continuo estado de estupor...
> *¡Pooobre!, no es para menos.*


 


Lurrezko oinak said:


> No te voy a discutir eso, pero mientras decidimos asaltar la Academia y reducirla a escombros *(¡eso, eso!) * nos vemos en esta tesitura, intentando discernir si es incorrecta una construcción que suena bien en un lado y en el otro es horrorosa.
> *A mí no me resulta tan extraña; pero que me suena mal, me suena mal.*


 


swift said:


> Quizás soy una especie en extinción; no me extrañaría, porque a menudo me topo con construcciones que sólo yo uso.
> *Somos, somos...*


 


Lurrezko oinak said:


> Vente _pacá_, te trataremos bien...
> *Humm... ¿seguro?*


----------



## Lurrezko

Calambur said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Lurrezko oinak
> Vente pacá, te trataremos bien...
> Humm... ¿seguro?



Que sí, mujer, no se va a añorar apenas...


----------



## duvija

Las dos familias no se conocían apenas

Prueba sintáctica para saber si la cláusula es negativa. Tienen que juntarla a otra, y ver si tienen que usar 'también' o 'tampoco'.
Las dos familias no se conocían apenas y también se odiaban. PUAJ
Las dos familias no se conocían apenas y tampoco se hablaban. (algo mejor, ¿no?)


----------



## gvergara

duvija said:


> Prueba sintáctica para saber si la cláusula es negativa. Tienen que juntarla a otra, y ver si tienen que usar 'también' o 'tampoco'.
> 1) Las dos familias no se conocían apenas y también se odiaban. PUAJ
> 2) Las dos familias no se conocían apenas y tampoco se hablaban. (algo mejor, ¿no?)


 
Hola, duvija. La prueba sintáctica que propusiste no me satisfizo nada. Si sacas el la partícula negativa _no_ de la cláusula 1), resulta algo sin sentido. Si los sacamos de la cláusula 2), obtenemos la cláusula 3)

3) _Las dos familias se conocían apenas y tampoco se hablaban._ 

¿Resultado? Terrorífico. Quizás la oración 2) te suene algo mejor la segunda oración porque la presencia de _no_ hace calzar la aparición de _tampoco_ (que, recordemos, concentra dos negaciones en sí: no... y no...) Es más, creo que tu prueba sintáctica demuestra precisamente que la oración con _apenas _no es negativa, pues si lo fuese, la oración 3) debería ser natural lo cual, a mis ojos, no lo es.

Gonzalo


----------



## Vampiro

duvija said:


> Las dos familias no se conocían apenas y también se odiaban. PUAJ
> Las dos familias no se conocían apenas y tampoco se hablaban. (algo mejor, ¿no?)


¿Mejor?


A mi cada frase que agregan me va sonando cada vez peor.
_


----------



## gvergara

Vampiro said:


> ¿Mejor?
> 
> 
> A mi cada frase me va sonando cada vez peor.
> _


Jajajajajajaja En once palabras (y un emoticón) lo mismo que quise decir en las 629 líneas de mi respuesta previa. Saludos

Gonzalo


----------



## Fer BA

Vampiro said:


> Como no me caracterizo por ser muy políticamente correcto, a mi me suena: *ho-rro-ro-sa*.


 
A mí también, pero...pregunto a los peninsulares...¿esto les suena correcto?

_Las dos familias no se conocían escasamente _(en el sentido de apenas se conocían, no indicando, por la negativa, que se conocían mucho...)

¿Tienen un uso diferente al nuestro del _apenas_ (como en el caso del _igual_)?


----------



## Ibermanolo

No se conocían escasamente. Si no se conocían escasamente es que se conocían bastante. Nos suena mal.

No se conocían apenas= No se conocían casi. Nos suena bien.


----------



## Fer BA

Ibermanolo said:


> No se conocían escasamente. Si no se conocían escasamente es que se conocían bastante. Nos suena mal.
> 
> ...sí...ya había dicho que no se trataba de ese sentido....eso nos suena mal a todos.....
> 
> No se conocían apenas= No se conocían casi. Nos suena bien.
> 
> Entonces _apenas_ no significa lo mismo que _casi no_ o _escasamente, _sino lo mismo que _casi _o _por poco. _Entiendo.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Supongo que lo asociaremos a otros tipos de doble negación 

No bebo nunca = Nunca bebo
No bebo jamás = Jamás bebo
No bebo apenas = Apenas bebo

En cualquier caso no discuto si es o no correcto, no lo sé.


----------



## Fer BA

Ibermanolo said:


> En cualquier caso no discuto si es o no correcto, no lo sé.


 
Que no se trata de eso, sino de entendernos mejor....(fijate los malosentendidos que se cuentan en el hilo de _igual..._a mí me pasó, en Madrid, un _igual si mañana llueve vamos al cine_, y la discusión posterior mientras llovía porque para mí _igual_ significa _a como sea_ y no _tal vez_..)


De este lado, en tu tercer oración, yo usaría _casi _(veremos si de este lado del charco funciona así para todos)

Apenas bebo = No bebo casi
Casi no bebo = No bebo casi

aunque las negativas sigue sonandome _forzadas_...


----------



## Pinairun

Fer BA said:


> Que no se trata de eso, sino de entendernos mejor....(fijate los malosentendidos que se cuentan en el hilo de _igual..._a mí me pasó, en Madrid, un _igual si mañana llueve vamos al cine_, y la discusión posterior mientras llovía porque para mí _igual_ significa _a como sea_ y no _tal vez_..)
> 
> 
> De este lado, en tu tercer oración, yo usaría _casi _(veremos si de este lado del charco funciona así para todos)
> 
> Apenas bebo = No bebo casi
> Casi no bebo = No bebo casi
> 
> aunque las negativas sigue*n* sonándome _forzadas_...


 
Apenas bebo = No bebo casi
Casi no bebo = No bebo casi
De eso se trata, de entendernos. Estas dos  sí las decimos así por aquí.

Lo que no decimos (bueno, para ser justa, de vez en cuando sí lo oigo) es malosentendidos, sino malentendidos.

Ni tampoco terce*r* oración, sino terce*ra* oración. La apócope no la usamos con sustantivos femeninos. 

El español es como una receta de cocina.
Un saludo


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> El español es como una receta de cocina.



Pues sí, en el papel siempre parece fácil y bonita, pero si la haces tú siempre queda mal.


----------



## Calambur

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Pues sí, en el papel siempre parece fácil y bonita, pero *si la haces tú siempre queda mal*.


¿Y eso cómo lo sabes?


----------



## Lurrezko

Calambur said:


> ¿Y eso cómo lo sabes?



Porque hablo de un *tú* impersonal, que suele encubrir al yo del emisor (servidor, para lo que gustes mandar)


----------



## Fer BA

Pina:

Pues aquí también se dice malentedido y malentendidos, pero a veces soy un tanto bruto.....  y apocapar el ordinal en femenino...se escucha mucho más, pero evidentemente yo lo uso porque soy un tanto arcaico...

(la falta de la en en siguen fue un dedazo)


----------



## Pinairun

Fer BA said:


> Pina:
> 
> Pues aquí también se dice malentedido y malentendidos, pero a veces soy un tanto bruto.....  y apocapar el ordinal en femenino...se escucha mucho más, pero evidentemente yo lo uso porque soy un tanto arcaico...
> 
> (la falta de la en en siguen fue un dedazo)


 
Chiquillo, que no es necesario que te maltrates de esa forma... 
¡Otro día no te digo nada!


----------

